
Show HN: Responsive Multi-Device Screen Refresh for 5x Front-End Dev Speed - sam1r
https://manojvivek.github.io/responsively-app
======
Etheryte
The idea seems really sweet, but I can't help but wonder why this is a
standalone application, not a browser extension. You're targeting developers,
but making it a standalone Electron application means I won't be able to use
all my regular extensions, only the standard browser devtools. The concept is
really neat, but at the moment it would take away more tools than it offers.

~~~
sam1r
For anyone that has a hot reload in their development process - it's worth
seeing how the UI refresh with several screen containers can keep you aware of
responsiveness versus coming back to it later.

